# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2  Smart-Clip2 Software v.1.08.00 and Smart-Clip2 firmware v.1.08 are out!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip 2 Software v.1.08.00 and 
Smart-Clip 2 Firmware v.1.08 are out!*    *Android ADB Tab:*  1. Added Yoda unlock solution (via ADB mode) for MTK *Alcatel* / *Vodafone* / *TCL* smartphones with new security 
to solve the following issues:   
♦ auto lock after direct unlock
♦ unavailable to enter unlock codes “The slot has been permanently locked”
♦ re-flashing is no more needed to unlock phones with new security 
2. New MTK Android smartphones have been added to the list of supported:  *♦ Acer Liquid E3 / E380* (MT6589) *♦ Cellon M8047IU* (MT6589) *♦ Lenovo A308t* (MTK6572) *♦ True Smart 5.0* (MT6582) *♦ ZTE Leo S1* (MT6589)  *MTK Tab:*  MTK Calculator: 3 new Alcatel phones have been added:  *♦ OT-2004* *♦ OT-3074* *♦ OT-A383* 
More than 1250 PIDs for all supported MTK phones have been added  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

